# type of oil in '84 rabbit?



## jake1.8 (Feb 23, 2010)

i've got an '84 rabbit gti and i don't know what oil to put in it. i just got the car. 
10w30?
has less than 50k miles on the engine.


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: type of oil in '84 rabbit? (jake1.8)*

5w30, how is the climate where you reside?


_Modified by MKIV IN MY VEINS at 5:10 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: type of oil in '84 rabbit? (MKIV IN MY VEINS)*

10w30 is fine even 10w40


----------



## jake1.8 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks alot, i'll try it. i live in midwest missouri by the way.


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (jake1.8)*

do you have the original owners manual? There is an oil specific chart, in bar graph form, showing the climate in which you live in relation to the type of oil that is recommended you use. I believe the chart starts at tropical,moderate,arctic. The recommended oil ranges from 20w-50/40 (tropical/ moderate),15w-50/40 (tropical/moderate less 10degrees but spans a wider range of the chart), 10w-30/40 (moderate/ NORMAL/This is you!), and 5w-20 for (moderate/Arctic). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (MKIV IN MY VEINS)*

Original chart reads this:
Tropical temp= 70-100+ degrees
Moderate temp= -5-70 degrees
Arctic temp= -5 below.


----------

